# High Speed Rail



## scientist (Nov 23, 2011)

High speed rail may still be moving forward in some places, thanks in part due to its rejection in others. Funds that were sent back by the governors of Florida, Ohio, and Wisconsin have been made available to California and Michigan. Read more. See this story posted in The Hill earlier today:

http://thehill.com/b...e-rail-funding-


----------

